# Cheap handheld GPS for the boat



## Darryle (Apr 3, 2017)

I am looking for a cheap handheld GPS to just leave in the boat. I really just want it for speed and direction, I already know where I am going to hunt most of the time. 

I have a Etrex Venture Cx that I use for hunting and I really don't want to hassle with getting it out to run the boat, because I will end up forgetting it. I have had it since they were introduced, around 2005 or 2006 and its been a great unit. Has technology increased enough to warrant replacing it and using it in the boat? I know I was looking at them and they have a ton of capabilities that I honestly don't know that I would ever use. 

I was looking at the Garmin Etrex 10 and at $80 seems like a good candidate. 

Is there any other options, heck, I would even consider a used or refurbished one.


----------



## sospd (Apr 3, 2017)

I have an older garmin 72. When it's off it doesn't kill the AA is it. Mines been off for 1.5 years and still works great. You can find them pretty cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Apr 3, 2017)

I used the GPS out of my car for several outings before
I got the Humminbird Helix.

If you don't have a battery in your boat, invest in a motorcycle
or lawn mower battery just for the GPS.

it will show the profile of the waterways and you can mark your
"home point" to return to. Of course it will not give you anything
but the direction and speed you are going and a map of your surroundings.




.


----------



## overboard (Apr 3, 2017)

I have 2 Garmin etrex 10's, pretty good basic unit. If you watch, sometimes you can pick them up on sale for around $60.
If you find a used one of anything, check the batt. compartment, if the batteries leaked don't buy!


----------



## Darryle (Apr 3, 2017)

overboard said:


> I have 2 Garmin etrex 10's, pretty good basic unit. If you watch, sometimes you can pick them up on sale for around $60.
> If you find a used one of anything, check the batt. compartment, if the batteries leaked don't buy!


Thanks for the tips, I will check it out really well if I do buy used. Problem is everyone wants new prices for a well used one, so it is just about as cheap to buy one with a warranty.


----------



## stinkfoot (Apr 3, 2017)

Navionics on your phone.


----------



## Tbthwacker (Apr 18, 2017)

I use a Garmin Rhino 650T handheld GPS, Chartplotter, and two way radio.


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 22, 2017)

Darylle, I have a pristine Garmin GPSMAP 78 that I'm not using. I used it for a couple weeks before I bought my Lowaence unit. It came with a Bluechart G2 card with unlimited updates. It also has a quick release mount. Not sure what your budget is, but I'll let it go pretty cheap.









This pic shows the same area without the charts.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jun 6, 2017)

I can't believe the price drop on these handhelds. I paid over $400 for my Garmin 60C back around '04.  

Still works great, if it ever breaks I guess I'll get my next one out of a Cracker-Jacks box. :roll:


----------



## gnappi (Jun 12, 2017)

I have the same needs you have, speed and direction and use my old Magellan Marine GPS. They can be had for $30 or so on EBAY.


----------

